# How to make RedFish taste better?



## seacer

Guy's

Most people don't care to much for eatting redfish on count of the taste, Can you guys share some ideas how you can make red fish more enjoyable taste? 

searacer


----------



## Greg E

Huh?


----------



## sacalaitman

Cut the bloodline out.... Never heard of anyone not liking redfish tho


----------



## seacer

I have ran into a lot of people who red fish for the sport of red fishing but don't really care for red fish that much and some not at all. I like my red fish cooked in a red gravy personnel. 

So I heard of others soaking the red fish in ice cold water over night after they cleaned the fish and they say it helps with the taste.


----------



## RB II

You must be talking about oversized (bull) reds. They are not very good eating and are the breeding stock so that is why only one can be kept. I don't keep any of them. I also don't fish for them but many many people do.


----------



## Thepartsguy50

i'll be cooking redfish tonite for supper,and if you ate it you wouldnt know it was redfish,. as stated above removing the red blood line will help alot, i cook mine different than most, i preheat my oven to about 350, melt 2tablespoons of butter, mix mayo in with the melted butter, spoon over filets then sprinkle with garlic powder and parmasean cheese, and bake til meat flakes off.. serve hot


----------



## Fishing911

I don't keep too many redfish anymore, but if I keep a couple they won't be over 23". I'll keep some in the 16"-17" range in LA.


----------



## wakeupluis

The best way I have found is swap them out for Flounder! LOL

Actually someone else already suggested. Cut out the blood lines and I like to soak mine in Mustard/water mix for about 30 minutes then slightly rinse. Then cook as usual


----------



## oceanone

this is the best post ever im so glad yall dont like redfish please however dont ever cook it on the halveshell on tge grill you may get sick thats a free PSA

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretE

Thepartsguy50 said:


> i'll be cooking redfish tonite for supper,and if you ate it you wouldnt know it was redfish,. as stated above removing the red blood line will help alot, i cook mine different than most, i preheat my oven to about 350, melt 2tablespoons of butter, mix mayo in with the melted butter, spoon over filets then sprinkle with garlic powder and parmasean cheese, and bake til meat flakes off.. serve hot


On the half shell?


----------



## daryl1979

I was showed a trick that actually work. Take something sharp and stick it trough the skin right by the gills and let them bleed out


----------



## Mako2

*Cooking Redfish*

Save the throats and steam in crab boil baby!

Mako2


----------



## greenhornet

Cut out all the grey meat, all of it and you won't get any complaints.


----------



## dbanksls

There are plenty of good recipes on here for Reds, most say cut the blood lines out, which I do. Then I cook it seperately and eat it myself. My friends think I'm crazy. I don't think it taste bad at all, no accounting for taste, I guess.


----------



## Captain Dave

Bleed em out, keep em cold and COOK em right..

You can Blacken, Bronze, Steam, Court bullion, Bouillabaisse, Glaze, Briol, Bake, Salads, Sear and make a Pontchartrain topping, whole and of course Half-Shell.

Its always up to the pallet of whos on the table. Some peeps are scared and run from my table..lol They dont get out of the box toomuch...lol

I have posted a few recipes.. Try a search as suggested. Lots of peeps with lots of great recipes. Its all up to the individual...

Hope no have not eaten yet.. Take a look at some half shell. Mix it up

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=7393073


----------



## tcbayman

daryl1979 said:


> I was showed a trick that actually work. Take something sharp and stick it trough the skin right by the gills and let them bleed out


You can also use your finger if you find the right spot. Stick your finger right in the soft part behind the fins and wiggle your finger around. You will feel what feels like viens or arteries. They will start to bleed and will slowly bleed out. Turns the meat white like a flounder.


----------



## jdot7749

Put a lot of your favorite seasoning on it and cook it on a griddle. That way it'll taste like the seasoning and you won't know it's redfish. Otherwise look for another fish to eat. They can't all taste like crappie.


----------



## kweber

Capt Dave...
the cou'billion is dang good...


----------



## jeffm66

My wife cooked redfish and flounder both crusted with breadcrumbs and Parmesan and I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## captMike

*how to make redfish taste better*

A friend and customer wife didn't like the taste of redfish, so he started soaking it in saltwater overnight, and she loves it.


----------



## seacer

Capt Mike

Do you know if she is soaking the filets or the entire fish before it's been Filets ?


----------



## Captain Dave

kweber said:


> Capt Dave...
> the cou'billion is dang good...


You know it. Made this cou'billion last night... Threw in a whole snapper next to the Redfeech Fillets...

Seacer, Soak em in some creole sauce. Make your own stock and Whala.


----------



## jeffm66

She didn't soak, dredge in butter, coat in Parmesan and bread crumb mix and bake.


----------



## peckerwood

If you don't like redfish fillets with all the red streak cut out,rolled in cornmeal with just a little flour,and fried crispy brown,you should've got some chicken tenders.I don't eat big fish of any kind.Same as eating boar hogs and bulls.


----------



## cva34

*reds*

Never met a Redfish I didn't Like that I caught and processed...Ate some that others have caught and it can be bad. Get on plenty Ice .clean asap( law allowes).. Laying in ice chest with little ice for a few days does not help..Treat it like you plan to eat it.Freeze properly.Lotsa good info above


----------



## homebrew

my wife likes it soaked in buttermilk overnight...then fried w/ panko or cornmeal ....depends on what she is in mood for 

I like it on the half shell.....roasted poblano ranch and French fried onions and Cajun compound butter w/ green onions 

if you don't like that .....give the feech to me :headknock


or you can dress it in flounder skin


----------



## 9horns

I leave them on half shell, cut out rib cages but leave skin. Slice fish all the way down to skin about every 2 inches, stuff that with butter. Season with any of these: Cajun seasoning, blacken seasoning, Tony's, etc. Pour your favorite Italian Dressing all over meat. Place on grill for approx 25 minutes when slices open up wide fish done. My favorite Dressing is Kraft Italian Red Pepper Vinaigrette. Hard to find.
Bull Reds i make Redballs out of ( like garballs ) same recipe. Equal amount Potatoes to Redfish, boil both in crab boil. Use Italian Bread Crumbs and seasoning to mix. Fry up. Better if balls are slighter bigger than a golf ball.
No need to cut any blood lines on either recipe, you will not taste any wild taste on either recipe.


----------



## cozysj

I soak mine in buttermilk


----------



## Bearwolf34

Other than pompano. Redfish is about my fav salt water fish up to about 26-27" cut out the blood line, toss on the charcoal grill w some garlic butter w lemon and your set for a fine meal. Black drums around 19-20" are just as good. One mans trash is anothers treasure.


----------



## captain sandbar

Fishing911 said:


> I don't keep too many redfish anymore, but if I keep a couple they won't be over 23". I'll keep some in the 16"-17" range in LA.


completely agree.... over 23 no bueno. but from 20 to 23, (TX slot) yum. as stated above, cut out that red centerline (if you're not into that spirited taste) and cook. me i'm a Paul P junkie, blackened all the way, maybe a side of shrimp etoufee.


----------



## oc48

9horns said:


> I leave them on half shell, cut out rib cages but leave skin. Slice fish all the way down to skin about every 2 inches, stuff that with butter. Season with any of these: Cajun seasoning, blacken seasoning, Tony's, etc. Pour your favorite Italian Dressing all over meat. Place on grill for approx 25 minutes when slices open up wide fish done. .


this guy knows how to do it! redfish on the half shell the night you catch 'em is probably some of the best stuff in the world!

Hope I catch one tomorrow morning


----------



## Reel Cajun

I've never eaten a redfish that didn't taste good. Didn't know there were people that didn't like them. They sure sell a lot of them at Pappadeaux's for people not liking the taste. Lol


----------



## Captain Dave

oc48 said:


> this guy knows how to do it! redfish on the half shell the night you catch 'em is probably some of the best stuff in the world!
> 
> Hope I catch one tomorrow morning


Use some fresh herbs and something better thatn salt Tonys' and it would even be better. :ac550:

Known simple recipe. Best thing is that you enjoy your meal no matter what way it is prepared..


----------



## oc48

Captain Dave said:


> Use some fresh herbs and something better thatn salt Tonys' and it would even be better. :ac550:
> 
> Known simple recipe. Best thing is that you enjoy your meal no matter what way it is prepared..


yes sir!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I just keep it simple. I either grill them after marinating in Italian dressing or cut into red fish nuggets and fry after powdering with Louisiana fish fry.


----------



## Sniper

When you do red/black drum on the half shell, do you cut out the red meat?


----------



## JKD

Nope eat around it if you prefer. Will waste too much cutting it out. Just put down two drum this way myself.


----------



## Sniper

The red meat doesn't flavor the whole fish?


----------



## JKD

Not at all


----------



## GearGuru21

*Redfish*

I'm a little confused about this thread, like some of the others...who doesn't like Redfish on the half shell?? The only semi complaint I've ever had is I believe them to be a little on the bland side, but nothing a little extra butter and seasoning can't handle.

Lay them flat on a cookie sheet or on foil for easier cleanup and cut a few thin slices of butter along the thickest parts of the meat. Sprinkle liberally with multiple seasonings like TexJoy steak, Cajun seasoning like Tony C's, some garlic powder, a little lemon pepper or any other favorites, then cover with some onion slices and some more butter. Bake at 300 or grill it over a medium heat fire, but don't overcook it or it will get tough and dry. Once the flakes start to separate with clear juice coming through pull it out and serve with rice or mashed potatoes. The 'shell' might stick so basically scrape the meat from it and enjoy.


----------



## GeeTee

PS : So when it goes on the grill or on the half shell do you guys use foil to put it onto or is the skin facing direct heat? If on foil do you keep it wrapped up or do you lay it open on the foil and close the lid of the grill?

Yes - ive never grilled redfish ;-)


----------



## jmbrittain

I leave the scales on, the scales act like foil & keep it from sticking to the grill and cook until the meat flakes off with a fork. Or like others have said the slits open up if you have made them. I like to make a compound butter and put on the meat halfway through the cooking process. My wife and I will eat it straight off the skin with forks no point in dirtying up extra plates. I don't flip the fish leave it skin/scale side down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

couple things here:
1.if you insist on doing it on the half shell , don't cook it straight over the hot coals and scorch the scales, sure way to give it an off taste

2. baste it with something---anything to keep it moist , lemongarlicbutter, piquante sauce, blue cheese salad dressing.

3. go to plan B, filet it off the skin, cut the red center line out , cook it in a foil boat like a half shell on top of some white onion slices. again......baste it. and cook offset method.

4. grill it with the lid down, but you don't want a scorched food cloud hovering over the meat, fish picks up smoke flavor really quick.

eat your half shells first, they absorb an off flavor in the freezer fairly quick from the skin and bloodline


----------



## tmyfml

I'm a trout guy myself. Love fresh trout, BUT that being said, you can't go wrong with making some ceviche with the redfish. It's a nice firm meat that holds up well.


----------



## bigfishtx

A tip for people that want to grill fish. Gas grills have a "wetter" heat that charcoal. IMO fish cooks over gas grills much better.

I use a R&V Works Smokin Cajun Grill and the fish turns out moist and smoky. Redfish are cooked for 7 minutes on each side at 350 degrees. No Skin. Coat it with Oilive oil then season with salt, pepper and garlic. You do not need to flip it, but, it is good to move the filets after a minute or two and they will stick because the meat sears that hits the grate, and moving the filets keeps the meat from reaching the point where it is stuck.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Trade em for crappie.


----------



## TXXpress

My Cliff Notes version on Redfish:

1. Keep the 20-23 inch fish, and giveaway/toss the rest.
2. Fillet with keeping the scales, and remove the red center line from the meat.
3. Baste and top with fresh herbs if cookin' on the grill (half shell method). I also soak meat overnight in a Zesty Italian dressing (Scales up). A customer told me about the Italian dressing marinade method. It was awesome! 
4. Fillet and cut fish into bite sized chunks. Fry in hot oil. I do this method if I have to freeze the fish.


----------



## Captain Dave

GeeTee, I cook em both ways, but allot more of a % goes to w/o foil. I only use foil when I make this one particular recipe I like that includes the Veggies and bastes in one foil. You have to make a tent of foil as well. The juices of the veggies are preserved as well the feech. W/o foil baste and baste again. I use a fork trick and let it rest for 5 mins as well . Fork needs to go al the way thru the thickest part.

Glad you are doing it right !! Cook the throats at he same way and time too . :ac550:

Try a search as I might of posted a recipe or 2 on this. I can find 2 pics quicker.



GeeTee said:


> PS : So when it goes on the grill or on the half shell do you guys use foil to put it onto or is the skin facing direct heat? If on foil do you keep it wrapped up or do you lay it open on the foil and close the lid of the grill?
> 
> Yes - ive never grilled redfish ;-)


----------



## rustyhook1973

dang ...looks like its dinner at captain daves tonight.. either you can cook really good or your just board and find pics to post ,,lol either way ,I am now hungry


----------



## 56Jeff

*My .02 cents worth.*

Dang, searacer, you sure got one heck of a thread going this time !

**Bleeding is a good Idea, got to get that mud taste out of it.

** For the Half shell on the grill, Cut in to serving portions, Soak in Italian dressing and seasonings.

** If I'm frying, I soak the serving portions in mustard, beer, and hot sauce for 6-24 hours, I think cutting the meat into nuggets works better. Staring at 20" slab of fish can be visually overwhelming to the consumer.

Peace out

:texasflag


----------



## seacer

*Captain Dave knows*

Captain Dave knows how to cook anything that walks, crawls or flies!! He is the man!!

Dave, you missed your calling to be a chef!


----------



## Captain Dave

seacer said:


> Captain Dave knows how to cook anything that walks, crawls or flies!! He is the man!!
> 
> Dave, you missed your calling to be a chef!


Thanks Mon... I may of missed the kitchen about 7 times in the past year.

If I had a dollar for ever dish. Lol


----------



## BigFishinTank

*Redfish Recipe*

I cooked Redfish last night. 
I coat the fillet with Olive oil lightly, then salt and pepper.
I make a Garlic Lemon Butter:
1 Lg Lemon squeezed (set to side and add just before cooking)
1 stick of unsalted butter 
2 Garlic cloves Minced
Garlic Power 1-2 tsp
Onion Powder 1-2 tsp

Melt Butter in a microwave and add the Garlic and Onion Powder and the minced fresh garlic.

Add the lemon juice just before you grill the fish.

While on the grill baste the fish as it is cooking. Turn and baste as often as you like.

Serve with Fresh Lemons to be squeezed over fish if you like.

It also works very well with trout.

It is awesome!!
:texasflag


----------



## Salty Dog

I'm one of the few who isn't crazy about redfish on the halfshell and I have cooked hundreds of them on the halfshell over the years. I'll eat it and it is Ok but it is far from my favorite.

I much prefer to take them off the skin and get that red meat out. I like it grilled though and will either put it on foil or in a grill basket depending on what I am trying to do.

As long as I remove the red meat and eat it fresh I am fine with any slot sized redfish.

I catch and eat a whole lot of redfish and I like to mix it up. I probably have over a doz different ways that I cook it that are all just outstanding. I think the important things are to bleed them, ice them well, clean them properly, get the red meat out and eat them fresh. Do that any decent recipe or method will turn out fine.


----------



## cobrayakker

I'm with Salty Dog, I don't care how you cook it on the half shell I don't like it. I skin it and cut every little bit of red out. If you take the time and clean it properly I prefer it over trout. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins

Didn't read the complete thread, 


On the half shell, baste with honey, butter and Tony's


----------



## JMAKO

I like to keep my reds alive on the stringer the bleed them in the water. fillet and skin, slice red meat off skin side. Make foil "boats by folding up sides of foil to form a sealed boat like a mini shoe box top. Melt some real butter, put a layer in boat, season fillets with your fav and lay them in boats and put thinly sliced onions, garlic and cerrono peppers on top. Put the boats on the grill and grill about 10 min. or so. When halfway cooked pour melted butter on top of fillets. When done leave fillets in boats and transfer them to your plate. We cook rice to go with and the juices in the boat are awesome!!!


----------

